# Gas mileage on 87 D21 2.4



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Curious to what kind of gas mpg I should be getting out of my 87 2.4 5speed without ac.? Im getting right now around 250-270 on a tank of gas which seems kinda low but could be normal. I recenently replaced the fuel filter and air filter and have 235/75/15 tires on it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Should be between 18 and 22, though I've seen people say they get as much as 28 on the highway.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am getting 24-26mpgs in town(not running the ac) its just now getting warm enough
to start using the ac, I think last year was around 20-22... will see what happens


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

What do you do to get that good of gas mileage??? I am getting about 16 mpg, other than a basic tune up(plugs, wires, cap, rotor) what can i do to improve my gas mileage? btw its a 97 2.4ka 4x4. 5spd.


----------

